# Awful Grinding Sound



## DLAS268ers

When we move the trailer and make any turns, there is an awful grinding sound...like metal rubbing against metal. We have greased the hitch and all where the truck and trailer come together...but, it still continues. Any suggestions?


----------



## egregg57

Good morning! Depending on your hitch you will hear groaning and sometimes popping noises are not uncommon. But! I say that with a bit of experience with weight distribution hitches, WDH's with add on sway control and WDH's with integral sway control. You want to be careful about what you grease on your hitch. A light film in most cases at particular spots is ell that is needed.

What type of hitch do you have?

Eric


----------



## DLAS268ers

I have an ELite EAZ Lite load bearing hitch with no sway control. The hitch has a grease fitting where each bar connects to the hitch. I put a very small amount of grease in each fitting.


----------



## egregg57

DLAS268ers said:


> I have an ELite EAZ Lite load bearing hitch with no sway control. The hitch has a grease fitting where each bar connects to the hitch. I put a very small amount of grease in each fitting.


 Okay then! You can expect some of those noises when turning, while driving around corners, and backing with the WDH bars connected. The chains or bars need to shift to the front and back as you pivot around your hitch.

It is hard to say if what your hearing is normal or not. When you turn you can expect groaning noises, especially at low speed. Backing to the left and then switching over to backing right causes the WDH arms to slide forward and backward. If the hitch you have has chains the can make popping noises as the chain moves and different stresses are put on them.

Look at your set up and make sure that there appears to be no points that the bars are rubbing on any part of the frame. Chains for that matter as well except at the point where they are tensioned. I would suggest also that when backing into campsites and when tight turning or maneuvering is needed that the pressure is taken off the WD bars.

Eric


----------



## Nathan

X2 on Eric's comments. Make sure the bars aren't rubbing against the frame. If you are getting rubbing you may have to re-setup your hitch so it stops.

If you can't find the noise, try removing the bars and drive slowly in a parking lot turning. See if the noise is still there (it will likely be gone).


----------



## egregg57

Just eyeballed the hitch on line. You will experience noise from the chains at the tensioners and from the front to back / back to front movement of the arms and chains as you turn more than a few degrees to the left or right. Those noises are normal. That being said, without actually hearing what you're hearing I can't say absolutely that everything your hearing or seeing is normal. But I would be willing to bet that what your hearing is indeed normal.

Eric


----------



## DLAS268ers

Thanks to everyone for your feedback. We are heading out for a weekend trip and will try some of the tips.


----------

